# Pearling question..



## lopez_316us (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was wandering when the plants start pearling what are they releasing o2 or more CO2? 

Thanks,


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

The bubbles are o2


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

why oxygen of course.


----------



## carlschr (Nov 10, 2008)

This quick video explains the biology of it.

http://www.khanacademy.org/#/video/photosynthesis?playlist=Biology


----------



## allaboutfish1996 (Nov 25, 2011)

do they let go of there bubbles?


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

allaboutfish1996 said:


> do they let go of there bubbles?


I guess you could call it that, it's just the natural process of plants. it's why we have oxygen to breath right now. the reason why it pearls is because of the O2 gas build up, the gas accumulates so much eventually a bubble is formed which then floats to the surface. so in other words the plant isnt so much "letting go" of the bubble, it's just the accumulation of the gas that eventually "let's go" of itself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

